# Bought a New Mahindra 2525 HST today



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

*Bought a New Mahindra 2555 HST today*

First of all I am a newbie to the forum and would like to say HELLO to you all!! I traded my Kubota L3200...Which has been a real workhorse for it's diminutive size and power since I simply have work to big to do for it now. She's been a real good steed. If this Mahindra preforms 80% as well...Which honestly I am expecting far better than that...then i will be very pleased. I din't get the cab but it will be nice to have a roof. It has the bucket...I got a 72" inch Landscape rake with it and I have a Landpride deck and Terra Force 6 ft. Grapple root rack already. I am so ready to get to work. She will be delivered next Thursday. I'll certainly post Updates!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum dutchs! Sounds like you are geared up for a heap of work. Be sure to post some pictures and let us know how you make out with your new tractor! They sure look like a great workhorse.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Dutchs.
Pull up rocking char and join right on in at anytime.

BIG congrats on your new investment  as Pogobill said about pics. 

Remember to put foot wear on as you pace all day waiting for tractor delivery...no wholey socks.


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks Guys! I love new stuff...Especially things that make my life easier and that help me to get more done. This will do both!! I'll post Pics when she's here.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

" I'll post Pics when she's here....."
Sooo you already know it be girl before delivery  just bust'n on you little thats all. 

Again congrats.


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Thomas said:


> " I'll post Pics when she's here....."
> Sooo you already know it be girl before delivery  just bust'n on you little thats all.
> 
> Again congrats.


Hahaha.....if I'm riding.........its a girl ✌


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Well the day of reckoning is tomorrow. They are delivering my New Mahindra and all implements to my place. I have read so many reviews my head is spinning. Everything form DON"T BUY A MAHINDRA!! To THE BEST DAMN TRACTOR EVER....... I do hear the quality has come up substantially in the last 5 years from 15 years ago and it appears the tractors are actually quite good now. I hope so.......My Kubota was a good little tractor but nor perfect and wouldn't do the work I need to anymore. Wish me good luck guys! I'll keep everyone abreast of my adventures of THE NEW MAHINDRA>.......


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Got it delivered. Just in time for taking care of down trees from the hurricane!


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

...............


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice rig and no doubt it will save you a lot of back aches. What HP is it? Is it considered a compact tractor or a full size? It's hard to tell the size of it with nothing in pic to compare size to. Is it 4 wheel drive and hydrostatic trans. LOL I ask a lot of questions don't I ?
I bought a used New Holland TC-18hp 3 cyl. diesel compact tractor with shredder and box blade maybe 6 years ago for $4500 and it was best $$$$ I ever spent. It only had 200 hours on the meter. It is hydrostatic trans and 4 wheel drive. It will outlast any lawn/garden tractor for that price for sure.


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

gman51 said:


> Very nice rig and no doubt it will save you a lot of back aches. What HP is it? Is it considered a compact tractor or a full size? It's hard to tell the size of it with nothing in pic to compare size to. Is it 4 wheel drive and hydrostatic trans. LOL I ask a lot of questions don't I ?
> 
> I bought a used New Holland TC-18hp 3 cyl. diesel compact tractor with shredder and box blade maybe 6 years ago for $4500 and it was best $$$$ I ever spent. It only had 200 hours on the meter. It is hydrostatic trans and 4 wheel drive. It will outlast any lawn/garden tractor for that price for sure.



It's Ok Gman! I like taking about it. It's 55 HP. It is considered a compact but damn well feels and works full size...its hydro static four wheel drive. I had a 32 hp Kubota that had done all I can with it. It was a great tractor but I really need the more horsepower. This tractor so far is even better than advertised. But as in so many things time will tell. I'll keep you all up on it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dutchs said:


> It's Ok Gman! I like taking about it. It's 55 HP. It is considered a compact but damn well feels and works full size...its hydro static four wheel drive. I had a 32 hp Kubota that had done all I can with it. It was a great tractor but I really need the more horsepower. This tractor so far is even better than advertised. But as in so many things time will tell. I'll keep you all up on it
> 
> View attachment 28603


That's a touch looking tractor, especially that grapple. Dang!


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

tractor beam said:


> That's a touch looking tractor, especially that grapple. Dang!


I kept the grapple from the Kubota. My land was timber land that part was clear cut. I couldn't have gotten done without that grapple. Its one tough son of a gun. Tons more power with the Mahindra behind it too!


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

WOW 55 hp in a compact it sure should do anything you want it to do with that power at hand.


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, Here I am 5 moths into my NEW Mahindra ownership. 2 months in the left front tire fell off. ALL the innards disintegrated. It took 3 days for them to come and get it. It took 3 weeks for the parts to get here and I was out my tractor for a month. OK...Warranty work and it only cost me $150.00 so I'm back working. Welll...........2 weeks ago I hit a stump a Little wrong..Bent the rim. $380.00 for a new rim and remount the tire and another week and a half out of service since the damn rim was halfway across the country. Well...OK........No not really. Here Ii am last Sunday just moving dirt as you would expect to do with a tractor......The RIGHT side 4 wheel drive starts making noise....GUESS WHAT? The entire right side front tire has a catastrophic failure. The tire is still on but there is ALL the fluid on the ground now........Been sitting there since Sunday and they want $1000.00 just get it to the shop....I'm some kind of unhappy customer right now . Any other stories i can get on something like this? Anything at all would be helpful. I'm seriously wondering if Mahindra already knows about this problem and isn't telling.......


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

That is bad luck. That is not something that ever should be happening unless the bearings were dry - but that axle was filled with oil. If t was the bearings, you'd think they'd replace them before they go out the door. Weird.

Good luck.


----------

